# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Länsimetron vaunuhankinta

## vristo

Nyt se sitten alkaa. HS tänään: HKL varautuu 40 uuden metrojunan tilaukseen 

Hankitaan siis 40 uutta junaa Länsimetron vaatimaa liikennelisäystä kohden ja lisäksi 10 junan optio Sipoon sekä Kivenlahden jatkoja varten. 

Omasta mielestäni suurten valmistajien valmiit konsepitit tulevat olemaan vahvoilla, kuten Bombardierin Movia sekä Alstomin Metropolis. Peruskonsepti kannattanee pitää nykyisenlaisena ja eteenkin M200-sarjan kaltaisena, jolla käyttövuosia on vielä pitkään. Eteenkin, jos asemille tulevat laituriovet, olisi jonkinlainen standardi paikallaan. Tietenkin junat voisivat olla maailmalla nykytrendin kaltaisia 4-vaunuisia läpikuljettavia putkiakin. Mutta toki nykyisen Helsingin metron kaltainen vaunupari-systeemi on toisaalta joustava ja junia voidaan koota vapaammin. 

Mielenkiintoista on nähdä, mitä HKL-Metroliikenteessä nyt kaavaillaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietenkin junat voisivat olla maailmalla nykytrendin kaltaisia 4-vaunuisia läpikuljettavia putkiakin.


Ei taida onnistua. HKL:lle kelpaisi kyllä, koska se haluaa lyhentää asematkin. Mutta niin kauan kun koko liikenne ei perustu 80-metrisiin juniin, pitää olla mahdollisuus koota 80- ja 120-metrisiä junia. Tämä johtaa siihen, että ainoa kyseeseen tuleva ratkaisu on 40-metrinen kahden ohjaamon juna. Ja se on kahdesta 4-akselisesta telivaunusta koostuva, koska verkko on tehty rautatiemitoituksella ja toimii 20-metrisin vaunuin. Eikä ole halua kehittää verkkoa joustavammaksi, mikä tekisi 40-metrisestä 8-akselisesta kahden nivelen vaunusta mielekkään ratkaisun.

Tietenkin vaunutilauksesta voidaan yrittää saada tekosyy liikennekäytäntöjen muutoksiin eli taivuttaa Espoota 90-metrisiin laitureihin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lueskelin muuten tuota raide-YVA:n intergaatioselvitystä ja siinä todettiin, ettei maailmassa ole vielä yhtään toteuettua automaattiometroa, johon ei ole koko kalustoa vaihdettu samalla. Ehkäpä Helsingissä on sitten ensimmäinen...


Minun saamieni "luotettavien" tietojen mukaan koko Helsingin metron nykyinen kalusto tullaan muuttamaan automaattiohjauksellae toimivaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

Mä en ymmärrä miksi HKL tekee tässä päätöksiä YTV:n puolesta. Eikös metrosta tule seudullisena ilmanmuuta Junakalusto Oy:n ja YTV:n putiikki? Ja nyt HKL on lyömässä lukkoon kriteeteitä uusien vaunujen hankkimiseksi. Hamuaako Helsinki tässä taas lisää valtaa itselleen? Ehtihän se jo päättää Espoon puolesta senkin, että länsimetro on automaattinen, mitä ei ihan pureksimatta nielty Espoossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ehtihän se jo päättää Espoon puolesta senkin, että länsimetro on automaattinen, mitä ei ihan pureksimatta nielty Espoossa.


Tota noin, mitkä olisivat olleet vaihtoehdot? (Siis jos metrosta puhutaan ylipäänsä, eikä light-railista)

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Mä en ymmärrä miksi HKL tekee tässä päätöksiä YTV:n puolesta. Eikös metrosta tule seudullisena ilmanmuuta Junakalusto Oy:n ja YTV:n putiikki?


Tämänhetkisen käsityksen mukaanhan metron liikennöitsijänä jatkaa HKL-Metroliikenne. Toimimalla aktiivisesti tässä asiassa HKL saa nyt päätettyä vaunuhankinnan ennen kuin YTV ehtii päättää omia vaatimuksiaan. Vaunut voidaan siis tilata oransseilla muovipenkeillä ja jos ne eivät kelpaa Espoolle, niin sitten voidaan sanoa että sen kuin maksatte uudet... Toki YTV:lle tilaajana jää aina mahdollisuus vaatia muutoksia vaunuihin, mutta se kaikki näkyy sitten liikenteen hinnassa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Mutta toki nykyisen Helsingin metron kaltainen vaunupari-systeemi on toisaalta joustava ja junia voidaan koota vapaammin.


Tai vielä joustavampi olisi jos olisi ohjaamot kummassakin päässä tai erillisiä välivaunuja ilman ohjaamoita niin ei tarvitsisi tyytyä kahden, neljän tai kuuden vaunun juniin. Voisi ajaa kolmen tai viiden vaunun junilla.

----------


## petteri

> Tai vielä joustavampi olisi jos olisi ohjaamot kummassakin päässä tai erillisiä välivaunuja ilman ohjaamoita niin ei tarvitsisi tyytyä kahden, neljän tai kuuden vaunun juniin. Voisi ajaa kolmen tai viiden vaunun junilla.



Uskoisin, ettei uusissa metrojunissa ole ohjaamoja ollenkaan. Nykyään suuri osa uusista ja modernisoitavista metroista kulkee ilman kuljettajaa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tai vielä joustavampi olisi jos olisi ohjaamot kummassakin päässä tai erillisiä välivaunuja ilman ohjaamoita niin ei tarvitsisi tyytyä kahden, neljän tai kuuden vaunun juniin. Voisi ajaa kolmen tai viiden vaunun junilla.


Täältä sopivia sarjavalmistustuotteita raideleveydellemme:
www.metrowagonmash.ru/english/

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Uskoisin, ettei uusissa metrojunissa ole ohjaamoja ollenkaan. Nykyään suuri osa uusista ja modernisoitavista metroista kulkee ilman kuljettajaa.


Ikävä kyllä...

----------


## Saaresi

> Ikävä kyllä...


Eiköhän näihin uusiinkin tulee ohjaamoon joku vipu varikkoajoa varten  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämänhetkisen käsityksen mukaanhan metron liikennöitsijänä jatkaa HKL-Metroliikenne.


Niin, siis Helsingin käsityksen. Espoossa ollaan kyllä mun ymmärtääkseni sitä mieltä että HKL ei mitenkään automaattisesti ole espoolaismetron liikennöitsijä.

----------


## petteri

> Eiköhän näihin uusiinkin tulee ohjaamoon joku vipu varikkoajoa varten



Vipu? Ehkä ennemminkin kannettava kauko-ohjain, joka liitetään junaan liittimellä tai sitten radioteitse toimiva, joka voidaan aktivoida toimimaan metroverkoston valvomosta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Niin, siis Helsingin käsityksen. Espoossa ollaan kyllä mun ymmärtääkseni sitä mieltä että HKL ei mitenkään automaattisesti ole espoolaismetron liikennöitsijä.


Ymmärtääkseni HKL Metroliikenne tai osia siitä tullaan yhtiöittämään, ja Espoon kaupunki tullee yhdeksi sen osakkaaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Tota noin, mitkä olisivat olleet vaihtoehdot?


Eikös vaihtoehdot ole, että tulee automaatti tai ei tule automaattia. Ja jos HKL haluaa, että tulisi automaatti, niin sitten istutaan Espoon kanssa pöytään ja sanotaan, että meidän mielestä olis kiva kun toi teidän kaupungin alueelle tuleva metro olisi automaattinen, mitä mieltä te olette?

Ei kai se voi niinkään olla, että ensin tehdään Raide-YVA kuljettajametrosta. Sitten puffataan sitä espoolaisvaltuutetuille siten, että kaikissa tiedoissa ja luvuissa on kuskit mukana. Sitten Hki päättää kesken kaiken omin päin että tehdäänkin automaattimetro, jota ei ollut Raide-YVA:ssa mukana. Sitten espoolaisvaltuutetut päättävät Raide-YVA:n kuljettajametroselvityksen perusteella lähteä tekemään automaattimetroa, koska muitakaan vaihtoehtoja ei enää ole. Ei se ihan demokraattista ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ymmärtääkseni HKL Metroliikenne tai osia siitä tullaan yhtiöittämään, ja Espoon kaupunki tullee yhdeksi sen osakkaaksi.


Varmaan jotenkin näin. Onhan HKL tässä nyt vähän puun ja kuoren välissä, kun jonkun se hankinta on valmisteltava. Mutta miksi sitä ei tee Länsimetro Oy, sitä en tiedä.

Valmistelu taitaa olla pakko aloittaa ennen rakentamispäätöstäkin, että kalusto on ajoissa olemassa liikenteen alkaessa. Niinhän tehdään ratikkapuolellakin. Toivottavasti kuitenkin varsinainen hankintapäätös tehdään vasta sitten, kun Espoo on hyväksynyt metronsa perustamissuunnitelman.

Olisi muuten kiva tietää, kuka sen metrovaunujen hankesuunnitelman tekee, eli onko espoolaiset päästetty mukaan vai aikooko HKL ihan oikeasti vaan itse päättää kaiken. Jotenkin epäilen, ettei se voi mennä läpi Espoossa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta miksi sitä ei tee Länsimetro Oy, sitä en tiedä.


Koska Länsimetro Oy on kiinteistöyhtiö eikä hoida länsimetron liikennöintiä.

----------


## petteri

> Eikös vaihtoehdot ole, että tulee automaatti tai ei tule automaattia. Ja jos HKL haluaa, että tulisi automaatti, niin sitten istutaan Espoon kanssa pöytään ja sanotaan, että meidän mielestä olis kiva kun toi teidän kaupungin alueelle tuleva metro olisi automaattinen, mitä mieltä te olette?
> 
> Ei kai se voi niinkään olla, että ensin tehdään Raide-YVA kuljettajametrosta. Sitten puffataan sitä espoolaisvaltuutetuille siten, että kaikissa tiedoissa ja luvuissa on kuskit mukana. Sitten Hki päättää kesken kaiken omin päin että tehdäänkin automaattimetro, jota ei ollut Raide-YVA:ssa mukana. Sitten espoolaisvaltuutetut päättävät Raide-YVA:n kuljettajametroselvityksen perusteella lähteä tekemään automaattimetroa, koska muitakaan vaihtoehtoja ei enää ole. Ei se ihan demokraattista ole.



Espoon valtuustohan edellytti metropäätöksessään metrokaluston modernisointia. Metron modernisointi tarkoittaa nykyään yleensä automaattista metroa.

Olisi vähän outoa, että kun HKL tekee työtä käskettyä ja suunnittelee metron ja metrokaluston modernisointia, Espoo ilmoittaisikin, että "ei kelpaa, haluamme traditionaalisen metron".

----------


## 339-DF

> Olisi vähän outoa, että kun HKL tekee työtä käskettyä ja suunnittelee metron ja metrokaluston modernisointia, Espoo ilmoittaisikin, että "ei kelpaa, haluamme traditionaalisen metron".


Ei Espoo sellaista ilmoita kun ei kukaan sitä Espoolta kysy. Johan Espoon kh:n pj:kin ilmoitti, että Espoo on kuin Suomi pienoiskoossa: idässä heillä on naapuri, joka määrää, miten asiat tehdään.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Espoon valtuustohan edellytti metropäätöksessään metrokaluston modernisointia. Metron modernisointi tarkoittaa nykyään yleensä automaattista metroa.


Erittäin mielenkiintoinen tulkinta. Modernisointi = automatisointi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös vaihtoehdot ole, että tulee automaatti tai ei tule automaattia. Ja jos HKL haluaa, että tulisi automaatti, niin sitten istutaan Espoon kanssa pöytään ja sanotaan, että meidän mielestä olis kiva kun toi teidän kaupungin alueelle tuleva metro olisi automaattinen, mitä mieltä te olette?
> 
> Ei kai se voi niinkään olla, että ensin tehdään Raide-YVA kuljettajametrosta.


Tässä vaiheessa kysyn, että missä kohtaa YVA:ssa lukee että metro ei ole automaattinen? Minun muistaakseni YVA:ssa nimenomaan luki että automaattiajo on mahdollinen. Silloin kuin YVA julkistettiin ei oltu varmoja HKL:n suunnitelmista, mutta oli varmaan huhuja. Laskelmat käyttökustannuksista ovat lähinnä suuntaa-antavat, mutta riittävät ainakin bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna, koska se tiedetään että jokaisessa 70 matkustajan bussissa on yksi  kuski, ja 400 matkustajan metrossa 0-1 kuskia. 

Länsimetro tullan rakentamaan automattiseksi alusta alkaen koska nykyisen metron automatisointi tulee valmistumaan ennen länsimetron valmistumista, ja metron nykyistä vanhaa opastin- ja kulunvalvontajärjestelmää ei tulla asentamaan länsimetroon edes väliaikaisesti. Automaatisuus ei lisää länsimetron rakennuskustanuksia näinollen, koska jos länsimetron automatisoinnista kietäydyttäisiin, niin siitä tulisi vain ylimääräisiä kustannuksia kun junien turvalaitejärjestelmiä pitää tuplata,  tai matkustajille ylimääräinen junanvaihto Lauttasaaressa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Espoon valtuustohan edellytti metropäätöksessään metrokaluston modernisointia. Metron modernisointi tarkoittaa nykyään yleensä automaattista metroa.



Mistä lähtien? Onko se mielestäsi moderni vain siksi, että siinä on enemmän tietotekniikkaa? Ehkä moderni tarkoittaa kaluston toimivuutta yleisesti, ei vaunujen ohjaustapaa. Automaattimetroja on mm. viitisen ranskalaista ja kööpenhaminan metro plus pari muuta. Tässä ei ole lähellekään kaikki modernit metrot. Onko muulla tavoin toimivat sitten vanhanaikaisia järjestelmiä? Ei minun kokemusteni mukaan.

----------


## petteri

> Erittäin mielenkiintoinen tulkinta. Modernisointi = automatisointi.



Yleensä modernisoinnilla tarkoitetaan ajantasaistamista eli järjestelmän päivittämistä vastaavien uusinvestointien tasolle tai ainakin kohtuullisen lähelle niitä.

Hyvin suuri osa nykyään kehittyneisiin teollisuusmaihin rakennettavista uusista metroista on automaattimetroja (Kööpenhamina, Pariisi linja 14 jne..).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Yleensä modernisoinnilla tarkoitetaan ajantasaistamista eli järjestelmän päivittämistä vastaavien uusinvestointien tasolle tai ainakin kohtuullisen lähelle niitä.




Jos järjestelmä päivitettäisiin, olisi Helsingin metro kevyempi, kävelymatkat lyhyempiä ja kalusto olisi yhteensopivaa jonkin toisen järjestelmän kanssa jne...





> Hyvin suuri osa nykyään kehittyneisiin teollisuusmaihin rakennettavista uusista metroista on automaattimetroja (Kööpenhamina, Pariisi linja 14 jne..).



Ja sitten on ne muut alikehittyneet järjestelmät, jotka kuitenkin olisivat huomattavasti tehokkaampia kuin Helsingin metro automaattijunineen... Miksi ihmeessä hyvinpalvelevista ja nykyaikaisista metroista luultavasti noin 90% toimivat edelleen kuljettajien varassa?

----------


## petteri

> Miksi ihmeessä hyvinpalvelevista ja nykyaikaisista metroista luultavasti noin 90% toimivat edelleen kuljettajien varassa?



Tuohon on selkeä syy.

Suurin osa maailman metroista on rakennettu tai niiden toteutustavasta on päätetty, ennen kuin automaattimetroista tuli tavanomaista tekniikkaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä vaiheessa kysyn, että missä kohtaa YVA:ssa lukee että metro ei ole automaattinen? Minun muistaakseni YVA:ssa nimenomaan luki että automaattiajo on mahdollinen. Silloin kuin YVA julkistettiin ei oltu varmoja HKL:n suunnitelmista, mutta oli varmaan huhuja. Laskelmat käyttökustannuksista ovat lähinnä suuntaa-antavat, mutta riittävät ainakin bussiliikenteeseen verrattuna, koska se tiedetään että jokaisessa 70 matkustajan bussissa on yksi  kuski, ja 400 matkustajan metrossa 0-1 kuskia.


YVA:ssa

- matka-ajat on laskettu kuljettajametron mukaan (automaattimetron pysäkkiajat ovat pidemmät kuin kuljettajametrolla) eli kaikki ne värikartat, joissa matka-aikojen pitenemistä ja lyhenemistä esitellään, ovat pielessä (aika olennainen asia!)

- liikennöintikustannukset on laskettu kuljettajametron mukaan (tässä pitäisi kai tulla teoriassa säästöä, jos ollaan automaattijärjestelmässä, mutta saas nähdä minkä verran sinne sitten palkataan muuta henkilökuntaa)

- vuorovälit on laskettu sellaisella oletuksella, että ajetaan kuljettajilla (tosin tässä automaatti on parempi kuin kuljettajametro, jos uskotaan, että vain automaatiolla on varaa ajaa lyhyempää vuoroväliä)

- automaatin rakentaminen on kalliimpaa kuin kuljettajametron, koska automaattinen kulunvalvonta maksaa enemmän, ja sitä ei otettu YVA:ssa huomioon (tosin se YVA:n 452 Me on niin pielessä muutenkin että automaatin muutama kymmenen miljoonaa ei siinä konkurssissa paljoa tunnu)

----------


## petteri

> - matka-ajat on laskettu kuljettajametron mukaan (automaattimetron pysäkkiajat ovat pidemmät kuin kuljettajametrolla) eli kaikki ne värikartat, joissa matka-aikojen pitenemistä ja lyhenemistä esitellään, ovat pielessä (aika olennainen asia!)



Ei automaattimetro välttämättä tarvitse pidempiä pysäkkiaikoja kuin kuljettajametro. Kyse on valinnoista. Osa maailman automaattimetroista on vaan viritetty hyvin hitaiksi (esimerkiksi Kööpenhamina), kun ei olla oltu varmoja riittävistä turvamarginaaleista ja turvalaitteiden toiminnasta. Vanhemmissa säätöjärjestelmissä ei myöskään ole ollut riittävästi erilaisia säätömahdollisuuksia.

Nykyaikaisella sensoritekniikalla ja virittämällä metrojen pysäkkiaikoja kokemuksen karttuessa päästäneen ihan kuljettajametron tasolle.

Toki jos on peruslähtökohtana on, että kuljettajametrossa voi osua oven väliin ja saada mustelmia, kuten nykyään, mutta automaattimetrossa mustelmia ei saa tulla, kuljettajametro on nopeampi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> YVA:ssa
> - matka-ajat on laskettu kuljettajametron mukaan (automaattimetron pysäkkiajat ovat pidemmät kuin kuljettajametrolla) eli kaikki ne värikartat, joissa matka-aikojen pitenemistä ja lyhenemistä esitellään, ovat pielessä (aika olennainen asia!)


Paljonko? Länsisuunnan metroasemilla tuskin on sellaista tungosta että pysähdysaikoihin tulisi esim laituriovien ansiosta enemmän kuin 10 sekunttia lisää /asema. Oletuksena tietenkin että espoolaiset eivät ole sellaisia törttöilijöitä että tahallaan pitäisivät ovia avattuina ja estäisivät junan lähdön. Metroasemia on välillä Matinkylä-keskusta yhteensä 9, eli matka-ajat kasvavat puolellatoista minuutilla.  




> YVA:ssa
> - liikennöintikustannukset on laskettu kuljettajametron mukaan (tässä pitäisi kai tulla teoriassa säästöä, jos ollaan automaattijärjestelmässä, mutta saas nähdä minkä verran sinne sitten palkataan muuta henkilökuntaa)


Niiin, eli samantekevää. Mutta vartija joka palkataan kuljettajan tilalle voi vaikuttaa turvallisuuteen paljon aktiivisemmin. 




> YVA:ssa
> - vuorovälit on laskettu sellaisella oletuksella, että ajetaan kuljettajilla (tosin tässä automaatti on parempi kuin kuljettajametro, jos uskotaan, että vain automaatiolla on varaa ajaa lyhyempää vuoroväliä)


Eli ei merkitystä




> YVA:ssa
> - automaatin rakentaminen on kalliimpaa kuin kuljettajametron, koska automaattinen kulunvalvonta maksaa enemmän, ja sitä ei otettu YVA:ssa huomioon (tosin se YVA:n 452 Me on niin pielessä muutenkin että automaatin muutama kymmenen miljoonaa ei siinä konkurssissa paljoa tunnu)


Ei tunnu, niin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei tunnu, niin.



Mutta tuntuu sitten kaikessa muussa. Milloin on saatu puoli miljardia vanhuksille tai syöpäpotilaille? Milläköhän brändillä terveydenhuollon saisi prioriteetissa ykköseksi niin, että joukkoliikenne olisi pakko suunnitella huolella ja järkeä käyttäen?





> Suurin osa maailman metroista on rakennettu tai niiden toteutustavasta on päätetty, ennen kuin automaattimetroista tuli tavanomaista tekniikkaa.



Automaattimetro ei suinkaan ole tavanomaista tekniikkaa, vaan vieläkin kokeiluasteella. Helsingissähän moderni metro on lopetettu 70-luvulla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta tuntuu sitten kaikessa muussa. Milloin on saatu puoli miljardia vanhuksille tai syöpäpotilaille? Milläköhän brändillä terveydenhuollon saisi prioriteetissa ykköseksi niin, että joukkoliikenne olisi pakko suunnitella huolella ja järkeä käyttäen?


Jos katsot suurten kaupunkien (Hki, Espoo, Vantaa, Tre) vuosittaisia menoja 
niin jo vuoden terveydenhoitomenoilla saisi metrorataa aika pitkälle. 

Ja taitaa olla niinkin,  että terveydenhoitomenoista hyvin suuri osa menee korkeapalkkaisten lääkäreiden taskuihin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Saaresi

> Vipu? Ehkä ennemminkin kannettava kauko-ohjain, joka liitetään junaan liittimellä tai sitten radioteitse toimiva, joka voidaan aktivoida toimimaan metroverkoston valvomosta.


Ainakin nykyisen kaluston ohjaamot jäävät miltei ennalleen ja varikolla ajetaan jatkossakin käsipelillä. Näin olen kuullut sanottavan.

----------


## petteri

> Automaattimetro ei suinkaan ole tavanomaista tekniikkaa, vaan vieläkin kokeiluasteella. Helsingissähän moderni metro on lopetettu 70-luvulla.



Automaattimetro oli kokeiluasteella 25 vuotta sitten kun Helsinki ei metroskandaalien pyörteissä uskaltanut ottaa käyttöön automaattiseksi rakennettua metroa, vaan teki varman päälle ratkaisun ja miehitti junat.

Tuosta varhaisesta automaattimetroprojektistahan muistuttavat yhä M100 kaluston turvallisiksi viritetyt ovet, jotka palkitsevat oven väliin pyrkijät.

Nykyään automaattimetro on valtavirtaa.

----------


## vristo

> Ei taida onnistua. HKL:lle kelpaisi kyllä, koska se haluaa lyhentää asematkin. Mutta niin kauan kun koko liikenne ei perustu 80-metrisiin juniin, pitää olla mahdollisuus koota 80- ja 120-metrisiä junia. Tämä johtaa siihen, että ainoa kyseeseen tuleva ratkaisu on 40-metrinen kahden ohjaamon juna. Ja se on kahdesta 4-akselisesta telivaunusta koostuva, koska verkko on tehty rautatiemitoituksella ja toimii 20-metrisin vaunuin. Eikä ole halua kehittää verkkoa joustavammaksi, mikä tekisi 40-metrisestä 8-akselisesta kahden nivelen vaunusta mielekkään ratkaisun.
> 
> Tietenkin vaunutilauksesta voidaan yrittää saada tekosyy liikennekäytäntöjen muutoksiin eli taivuttaa Espoota 90-metrisiin laitureihin.


Tarkoitin siis sellaisia nykyisen mitoituksen kaltaisia (en mitään muuta kuvittelekaan) metrovaunuja, joissa osassa on ohjaamo toisessa päässä ja osassa taas ei. Ne sitten liitetään vapaasti valittavaan pituuteen ja koko pötkössä on läpikulkumahdollisuus. Kuin vaikkapa M200-vaunuparin väliin liitettäisiin lisää ohjaamottomia välivaunuja. Nykyajan uudet metrojunat kautta maailman tuntuvat noudattavan tätä kaavaa. Tuo 4-vaunuisuus taas tuli mieleeni Raide-YVA:sta, mutta toki muunlaiset kokoonpanot olisivat mahdollisia. Mutta tässä on yksi haitta nykyiseen vaunupari-konseptiin nähden: junia ei voida pätkiä tai koota ihan tuosta vaan, vaan ne kulkevat aina vakiomittaisina ja niiden kokoonpanoa voidaan muuttaa vain varikolla. Mielestäni on tärkeää metron toimivuuden kannalta, että nykyinen mitoitus muuten säilyy ja yhteensopivuus entisen kaluston kanssa säilyy (M100-sarja on käytössä vielä pitkään). Voin kertoa, etteivät Helsingin metrojunat enää ole maailma suurimpia, vaan ainakin monissa Kaakkois-Aasian kaupunkien uusissa metrojärjestelmissä ne ovat suurinpiirtein samaa luokkaa (vaunun pituus 20-22 metriä ja leveys 3-3,2 metriä).

Yksi asia on mielestäni aivan varma: Helsingin metrosta, sekä sen jatkeesta Espooseen ja Sipooseen, ei tule pikaraitiotietä eikä sen uusi kalusto tule olemaan sen kaltaista. Kuvitelkoot kuka mitä hyvänsä.

----------


## vristo

Täällä joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokouksen (6.9.2007) esityslistassa tuo hankinta itseasiassa onkin. Siinä sanotaan, että vuosina 2011-2014 toimitettaisiin 40 junayksikköä ja lisäksi olisi 10 junayksikön optio. Mitä tuo junayksikkö sitten tarkoittanee (yhtä vaunua vaiko nykyisenkaltaista vaunuparia?) jää ainakin minulle hieman epäselväksi. Voisin kuitenkin kuvitella sen tarkoittavan nimenomaan yhtä metrovaunua.
Tuossa esityksessä todetaan muuten myös, että M100-sarja poistunee käytöstä vuosina 2023-2027 ja ettei nokkajunaa (M101-M106) peruskorjata, vaikka siihen onkin optio. Poikkevat sen verran itse sarjajunista, joten peruskorjaus olisi oleellisesti kalliimpaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä tuo junayksikkö sitten tarkoittanee (yhtä vaunua vaiko nykyisenkaltaista vaunuparia?) jää ainakin minulle hieman epäselväksi. Voisin kuitenkin kuvitella sen tarkoittavan nimenomaan yhtä metrovaunua.


Se tarkoittaa vaunuparia eli pienintä kiinteätä yksikköä. Myös kustannusarvio on linjassa sen kanssa, että on kyse vaunuparista.




> Yksi asia on mielestäni aivan varma: Helsingin metrosta, sekä sen jatkeesta Espooseen ja Sipooseen, ei tule pikaraitiotietä eikä sen uusi kalusto tule olemaan sen kaltaista. Kuvitelkoot kuka mitä hyvänsä.


Maailmassa ei ole mitään niin varmaa kuin epävarma. Erilaisten epävarmojen asioiden toteutumista pyritään kyllä ahkerasti varmistamaan sillä, että niistä puhutaan varmoina asioina. Sillä tavoin saadaan mm. päättäjät luulemaan, että asia on jo päätetty. Luuleehan suurin osa pk-seudun asukkaista nytkin, että Espooseen on jo päätetty rakentaa metro. Vaikka ei edes tiedetä vielä mitä se maksaa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Yksi asia on mielestäni aivan varma: Helsingin metrosta, sekä sen jatkeesta Espooseen ja Sipooseen, ei tule pikaraitiotietä eikä sen uusi kalusto tule olemaan sen kaltaista. Kuvitelkoot kuka mitä hyvänsä.



Minä kyllä uskon, että  Länsimetron rata rakennetaan suunnilleen nykyisillä suunnitelmilla Matinkylään asti. Muuntyyppinen runkolinjaratkaisua ei mielestäni vaan ole poliittisesti realistinen. (Tiedän, että tramwestin kannattajat ovat tuosta asiasta eri mieltä.) Vaihtoehtoina ovat että joko rakennetaan tunnelirata Ruoholahti - Matinkylä tai ei mitään länsisuunnan raideliikennettä hyvin pitkään aikaan. 

Tunnelit ovat lähes ikuisia, mutta kalustoratkaisut ovat enemmän aikansa lapsia. 

On todellakin vaikea uskoa, että vielä seuraavassa kalustohankinnassa metrokalusto muuttuu. Ajatus on vielä liian kiinni raskaassa kalustossa. Tunnelirata, kalusto ja nykyinen liikennöintitapa on päätöksentekijoiden asenteissa niin tiukasti nivoutunut yhteen, että niitä on vaikea muuttaa. 

Mutta ei ole mahdotonta, että Jokerilinjaa varten kalustoa hankittaessa huomattaisiinkin, että suunnilleen samalla kalustolla voisikin ajaa metroradan jatketta nykyiseen länsi-Sipooseen, Kivenlahteen ja nykyisellä metroradallakin. M100 junatkaan eivät kestä ikuisesti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Minä kyllä uskon, että  Länsimetron rata rakennetaan suunnilleen nykyisillä suunnitelmilla Matinkylään asti. Muuntyyppinen runkolinjaratkaisua ei mielestäni vaan ole poliittisesti realistinen. (Tiedän, että tramwestin kannattajat ovat tuosta asiasta eri mieltä.) Vaihtoehtoina ovat että joko rakennetaan tunnelirata Ruoholahti - Matinkylä tai ei mitään länsisuunnan raideliikennettä hyvin pitkään aikaan.


Olen ehdottomasti Tramwestin kannattaja, mutta siitä huolimatta kanssasi  aivan samaa mieltä: tällä hetkellä vaihtoehtoja on kaksi, joko nykymetron jatke Matinkylään tai sitten ei raideliikennettä ollenkaan. Jos päädytään jälkimmäiseen, niin sitten voidaan jonkin ajan kuluttua olla kypsiä uudenlaisillekin ratkaisuille, mutta siihen on vielä pitkä matka kuljettavana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olen ehdottomasti Tramwestin kannattaja, mutta siitä huolimatta kanssasi  aivan samaa mieltä: tällä hetkellä vaihtoehtoja on kaksi, joko nykymetron jatke Matinkylään tai sitten ei raideliikennettä ollenkaan. Jos päädytään jälkimmäiseen, niin sitten voidaan jonkin ajan kuluttua olla kypsiä uudenlaisillekin ratkaisuille, mutta siihen on vielä pitkä matka kuljettavana.


Espoolaisena veronmaksajana kommentoisin näin: Jos kustannukset nousevat liikaa, niin lykätään rakentamisen aloitusajankohtaa vuodella, korkeintaan pari. Jos se ei riitä niin rakennetaan metro aluksi vain Tapiolaan. Tapiolasta muihin kohteisiin voi metroa jatkaa myöhemin light-rail ratkaisuna, joko kombi-tyyppisenä tai yhdistämällä Jokerin kanssa matalalattiapikaraitiotienä.  Tämä edellyttää tietenkin että Helsingin M100 ja M200 sarjan kalustosta ei ole ylitarjontaa jota "pitäisi" sijoittaa länsimetroon.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Espoolaisena veronmaksajana kommentoisin näin: Jos kustannukset nousevat liikaa, niin lykätään rakentamisen aloitusajankohtaa vuodella, korkeintaan pari.


Nythän Louko puhuu 80 Me ylityksestä. Tässä on havaittavissa sama temppu jota lentoyhtiöt käyttävät myöhästymistilanteissa: ilmoitetaan aina puoli tuntia kerrallaan lisäaikaa, ja lopulta kone on puoli vuorokautta myöhässä, aina 30 min kerrallaan... Ehkä Loukollakin on se ajatus, että jos nyt puhutaan 530 Me:stä niin kansa unohtaa tuon 452:n, sitten voidaan kohta jo puhua vaikka 650 Me:stä jne kunnes lopulta päädytään siihen miljardiin.

Musta on todella mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten koko homman lopulta käy. Löytääkö Espoo oikeasti rahat kaksinkertaiseksi paisuneeseen projektiin vai onko tämä Espoolle tyylikäs, kasvot säilyttävä keino kohteliaasti kieltäytyä metrosta. Ja mitä tekee valtio, maksaako tuplalaskun vai pitäytyykö alkuperäisessä 150 Me osuudessaan. Ainakaan HS:n haastattelema virkamies ei kuulostanut mitenkään kovin innostuneelta lisälaskusta.

Jos metro lykkääntyy 1-2 vuodella, niin eihän se siitä halpene, päin vastoin. Mutta metro vain Tapiolaan asti olisi sikäli ihan hyvä, että sen jälkeen Helsingin ei enää tarvitsisi painostaa Espoota, kun bussit on Kampista poissa ja metro jo Espoossa. Sama kai se stadilaisille on, missä se Espoon päättäri sijaitsee.

----------


## petteri

> Jos metro lykkääntyy 1-2 vuodella, niin eihän se siitä halpene, päin vastoin. Mutta metro vain Tapiolaan asti olisi sikäli ihan hyvä, että sen jälkeen Helsingin ei enää tarvitsisi painostaa Espoota, kun bussit on Kampista poissa ja metro jo Espoossa. Sama kai se stadilaisille on, missä se Espoon päättäri sijaitsee.



Oikeastaan minustakin länsimetroprojektissa aivan välttämätöntä on todellakin vain Ruoholahti - Tapiola/Matinkylä välin saaminen rakennettua tunnelissa. Tuon välin rakentaminen on avain kaikelle länsisuunnan raideliikenteen kehittämiselle. 

Ihan millä vaan kalustolla lännen joukkoliikennettä hoidetaan, kaluston pitää pystyä kulkemaan myös nykyisessä metrotunnelissa. Kampin, Rautatientorin, Kaisaniemen ja Hakaniemen metroasemien kautta kulkeva itä-länsisuuntaisen liikenteen pitää toimia. Pisara täydentää sitten tulevaisuudessa vaihtoyhteyksiä.

Nykyinen M100 ja M200 kalusto on turhan raskasta osalle metroliikenteestä ja joustamatonta, kun sitä ei voida missään nostaa edes puolittain normaalin katuliikenteen joukkoon. Toisaalta kuitenkin liikenteessä joka kulkee vain runkolinjaa, nykyinen kalusto on ihan käyttökelpoista.

Minusta Tramwest suunnitelman perusongelma oli ajatus, että Tramwest oli nykyisestä metrosta erillinen järjestelmä ja että se ei kulkisi missään ihan keskustaa lukuunottamatta tunnelissa. 

Idea jakaa liikennettä eri linjoihin, jotka erkanevat runkoverkosta on erittäin terve ja hyvä. Ongelmana on vain, että tuollaisen järjestelmän alkuinvestointi hyvin tehtynä maksaa enemmän kuin metro silloin kun runkoverkossa on puutteita tai sitä ei ole, kuten länsisuunnassa on tilanne. Kun runkoverkko on saatu kuntoon, järjestelmän laajentaminen on kohtuuhintaisempaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Musta on todella mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten koko homman lopulta käy. Löytääkö Espoo oikeasti rahat kaksinkertaiseksi paisuneeseen projektiin vai onko tämä Espoolle tyylikäs, kasvot säilyttävä keino kohteliaasti kieltäytyä metrosta. Ja mitä tekee valtio, maksaako tuplalaskun vai pitäytyykö alkuperäisessä 150 Me osuudessaan. Ainakaan HS:n haastattelema virkamies ei kuulostanut mitenkään kovin innostuneelta lisälaskusta.


Ongelma on siinä että koko rakentamisala on ylikuumentuneessa tilassa. Siitä kärsii koko Suomi ja se pitää joko hyväksyä tai odottaa että ylikuumenemisvaihe on ohi. Kuitenkin suurimmalla osalla suomalaisista tuntuu menevän niin hyvin, ettei koko asia tunnu koskettavan. Muutama kymmenen milliä sinne tai tänne on vauraille kaupungeille kuten Espoolle ja Stadille ja valtiolle vielä pikkuraha, mutta tietystihän se vaikuttaa kun on muitakin hankkeita samaan aikaan rakenteilla, joiden kustannukset vain nousevat ja nousevat. Pitäisikö vain nostaa kädet pystyyn ja todeta että näin toimivat markkinavoimat vai mitä? 

Onhan tietysti sellainenkin mahdollisuus olemassa, että joku "hutkiva journalisti" lähtee selvittämään esim mahdollisia kartelleja rakennusalalla. On mahdollista että paljastuu mielenkiintoista tietoa, mutta luuletko ettei rakennusala osaa joko selitellä miksi asiat ovat niin ja näin, tai pistää kaverin muuten vaan hiljaiseksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Ongelma on siinä että koko rakentamisala on ylikuumentuneessa tilassa. Siitä kärsii koko Suomi ja se pitää joko hyväksyä tai odottaa että ylikuumenemisvaihe on ohi....Pitäisikö vain nostaa kädet pystyyn ja todeta että näin toimivat markkinavoimat vai mitä?


Mä olen sitä mieltä, että jos yksityiset käyttää rakennusliikkeitä nyt paljon, niin kuntien ja valtion olisi syytä lykätä omia hankkeitaan. Jos yksityisillä on varaa maksaa, maksakoot. Se on heidän asiansa.

Sitten kun taas tulee laskusuhdanne, työttömyyttä ja ylitarjontaa, niin hinnat halpenevat ja silloin valtio ja kunnat voisivat toteuttaa omia hankkeitaan. Tällä tavalla valtio voi, ja sen pitäisi, tasoittaa suhdannevaihteluita ja samalla tulisi säästöäkin.

Harvalla rakennushankkeella on oikeasti sellainen kiire, että vaikka viiden vuoden odotus olisi katastrofi. Jos nyt esim. länsimetron saa tilattua tänään hinnalla X mutta 2012 30% halvemmalla, niin eikö kannattaisi odottaa? Johan Lahdenrantakin totesi, ettei sillä nyt niin kiirettä ole kun bussitkin toimivat.

Tällä periaatteella voisi ajatella, että kiireellisinä hankkeina toteutettaisiin Marjasta asuinrakentamisen tahdissa asemia lännessä, ratikkapidennyksiä asuinrakentamisen tahdissa satama-alueille ja Laajasaloon. Sitten laskusuhdanteen aikana ruvettaisiin rakentamaan Marjaa valmiiksi, alettaisiin tehdä länsimetroa ja jatkettaisiin ratikoita "vanhoille" alueille, siis esim. Munkkivuoren kaltaisille.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mutta niin kauan kun koko liikenne ei perustu 80-metrisiin juniin, pitää olla mahdollisuus koota 80- ja 120-metrisiä junia. Tämä johtaa siihen, että ainoa kyseeseen tuleva ratkaisu on 40-metrinen kahden ohjaamon juna.


Ei välttämättä. Voisihan kyseeseen tulla myös 80-metrinen kahden ohjaamon juna josta tehdään myös "puolikkaita" eli 40-metrisiä yhden ohjaamon junia. Näitä sopivasti yhdistelemällä voidaan koota nuo 80- ja 120-metriset junat. Käsittääkseni tämäntapainen periaate on käytössä mm. Lontoossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei välttämättä. Voisihan kyseeseen tulla myös 80-metrinen kahden ohjaamon juna josta tehdään myös "puolikkaita" eli 40-metrisiä yhden ohjaamon junia. Näitä sopivasti yhdistelemällä voidaan koota nuo 80- ja 120-metriset junat. Käsittääkseni tämäntapainen periaate on käytössä mm. Lontoossa.


Epäilemättä kalustokierron ja sijoittelun voi suunnitella näin. Mutta en usko, että tällainen ajatus kelpaa. Mietipä vaikka sitä, miten junien lyhennys ja varikolle ajo Vuosaaresta ja Mellunmäestä hoidetaan, kun seisontaraiteelle jää vain sellaisia junia, joiden ohjaamot ovat itäpäässä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Se tarkoittaa vaunuparia eli pienintä kiinteätä yksikköä. Myös kustannusarvio on linjassa sen kanssa, että on kyse vaunuparista.


 Joo tuolla esityslistassahan se mainitaan tosiaan: "Kukin juna muodostuu kahdesta vaunusta.". Näinhän se on Helsingin metrossa ollut jo alusta saakka.

Minun pointtini olikin, että jatketaanko entiseen tyyliin (jota pidän todenäköisenä)? Jos jatketaan, niin melkoinen hankintaerä on kyseessä, kun verrataan aiempiin hankintoihin eli M100: 42 vaunuparia ja M200: 12 vaunuparia. Lähes M100:sien verran metrojunia siis.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minun pointtini olikin, että jatketaanko entiseen tyyliin (jota pidän todenäköisenä)? Jos jatketaan, niin melkoinen hankintaerä on kyseessä, kun verrataan aiempiin hankintoihin eli M100: 42 vaunuparia ja M200: 12 vaunuparia. Lähes M100:sien verran metrojunia siis.


Tällä tavalla säästetään kustannuksia automaatilla ja lyhennetyllä vuorovälillä!

Nyt on käytössä 21 km rataa ja 54 vaunuparia, 2,6 vaunuparia/km. Espooseen suunnitellaan 14 km:n laajennusta, jota aiotaan ajaa harvemmalla vuorovälillä kuin itärataa, koska kysyntäkin on vain puolet. Länsimetron pitäisi siis tarvita 14 x 2,6 = 36 vaunuparia tai kapasiteetin perusteella pikemminkin vain puolet eli 18 vaunuparia. Mutta sinne hankitaankin suhteessa 11 % enemmän kalustoa kuin itämetrolle.

Olenkin kritisoinut kuljettajatonta ajoa siitä, että silloin on pidemmät pysäkkiajat, hitaampi linjanopeus ja siten suurempi kalustotarve kuin kuljettaja-ajossa. Eli olen ollut täysin oikeassa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olenkin kritisoinut kuljettajatonta ajoa siitä, että silloin on pidemmät pysäkkiajat, hitaampi linjanopeus ja siten suurempi kalustotarve kuin kuljettaja-ajossa. Eli olen ollut täysin oikeassa.



Itäkeskus- Lauttasaari/Tapiola väliä on tarkoitus ajaa 2 minuutin vuorovälillä ja muita osia 4 minuutin vuorovälillä. Merkittävä osa kalustolisäyksestä menee siis palvelutason parantamiseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itäkeskus- Lauttasaari/Tapiola väliä on tarkoitus ajaa 2 minuutin vuorovälillä ja muita osia 4 minuutin vuorovälillä. Merkittävä osa kalustolisäyksestä menee siis palvelutason parantamiseen.


Valitettavasti ei. HKL:n idea on, että lyhyttä vuoroväliä ajetaan lyhyemmillä junilla, ja koko touhun on tarkoitus vähentää eikä lisätä metroliikenteen kustannuksia. Mutta miten tämä voisi olla mahdollista?

Perusvuoroväli on nyt 4 min. Jos se muutetaan 2 minuutiksi, tarvitaan yksinkertaisesti 2-kertainen kalustomäärä. Kun 4 min nyt edellyttää 54 vaunuparia, 40 lisäjunan hankinta ei riitä edes nykyverkon liikennöintiin 2 min perusvuorovälillä.

Vuorovälin puolittaminen nykykalustolla edellyttäisi 3 vaunun junia, mikä ei ole mahdollista. 2 min ja 4-vaunuiset junat edellyttävät 33 % lisää kalustoa nykyiseen, eli 18 junaa. Liikennöidäänkö Espoota 22 junalla, jos hankitaan 40 ja 18 tarvitaan vuorovälin lyhentämiseen?

Vastaus löytyy RaideYVA:n sivulta 63. Siellä kerrotaan, että Matinkylään ulottuva metrorata tarvitsee 70 junaa, nykyinen 50 (ja 4 on varakalustona). Sivulla 20 selitetään liikennöinti: Ruuhka-aikana välillä Tapiola-Itäkeskus vuoroväli on 2,5 min ja junapituus 2 junaa (=4 vaunua). Muualla vuoroväli on 5 min. Ruuhkan ulkopuolella on junan pituus 1 juna (=2 vaunua).

Palvelutasosta voi laskea, että nyt tarjotaan tunnin aikana ruuhkassa 15 x 6 vaunua = 90 vaunua, RaideYVAssa 24 x 4 = 96 vaunua. Palvelutason parannus on 7 % ruuhkassa ja -47 % päiväsaikaan. Tuo -47 % onkin avain tavoiteltuihin säästöihin sen kautta, että junakilometrejä kertyy maksettavaksi vähemmän. Tosin päivävähennys voitaisiin tehdä nykyäänkin, mutta ei tehdä. Ehkä junien lisävekslauksella ei oikeasti kuitenkaan saavuteta sellaisia etuja, että siihen olisi ryhdytty.

Kun Espoon liikenteeseen tarvitaan lisää 20 kaksivaunuista junaa, miksi tilataan 40 junaa?

Antero

PS: Sivulla 20 sanotaan myös:


> Kalustona voidaan käyttää nykyisin käytössä olevaa, sekä myöhemmin hankittavaa metrokalustoa. Metron automatisointi vaikuttaa lähinnä asemien kulkujärjestelyihin.


Eli että puheet automatisoinnin välttämättömyydestä vuorovälin lyhentämiseksi ovat puppua. No, sanotaanhan tuossa RaideYVA:ssa paljon muutakin, mistä metron kannattajat väittävät toistuvasti päin vastoin.

----------


## petteri

> Perusvuoroväli on nyt 4 min. Jos se muutetaan 2 minuutiksi, tarvitaan yksinkertaisesti 2-kertainen kalustomäärä.
> 
> Kun 4 min nyt edellyttää 54 vaunuparia, 40 lisäjunan hankinta ei riitä edes nykyverkon liikennöintiin 2 min perusvuorovälillä.



Nyt ajetaan ruuhka-aikana 4/8 minuutin vuoroväliä 3 vaunuparin junilla. Tulevaisuudessa on käsittääkseni tarkoitus ajaa ruuhka-aikaan 2/4 minuutin vuoroväliä 2 vaunuparin junilla. Ja ilmeisesti hiljaiseen aikaan 1 vaunuparin junilla.

Tuo suunnitelma edellyttää lisää kalustoa nykyverkolle 33 %, jos kääntöaikoja ei saada nopeutettua. Toki kun rata pitenee kääntöajat radat päissä suhteessa lyhenevät. Automaattimetrossa ei kuljettajan tarvitse siirtyä junan päästä toiseen.

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/...0904SI4KA04u0y

Minulle kyllä tulee mieleen, tarvitaanko (teoriassa) 2/4 minuutin automaattimetrossa edes aikataulua? Onko neljän minuutin osuudella tarkalla minuuttiaikataululla enää merkitystä? 

No, jotenkin eri metron haarat pitää synkronisoida ja pitää huolta, että vuoroväli pysyy suunnilleen tasaisena ja ettei tule ruuhkia, mutta voisikohan tietokone tehdä tuon optimoinnin reaaliaikaisesti ilman aikataulua?

----------


## juhanahi

> Tosin päivävähennys voitaisiin tehdä nykyäänkin, mutta ei tehdä. Ehkä junien lisävekslauksella ei oikeasti kuitenkaan saavuteta sellaisia etuja, että siihen olisi ryhdytty.


Minkälaista päivävähennystä tarkoitat?

Nykyään arkipäivinä aamu- ja iltapäiväruuhkassa ajaa 15 junaa, mutta keskipäivällä ja illalla vain 12. Iltaruuhkan päätteeksi vielä lyhennetään 12 x 6 vaunun junat 12 x 4 vaunun juniksi. Tarkoititko siis, että keskipäivän junatkin lyhennettäisiin nelivaunuisiksi?

----------


## vristo

Valistunut arvaukseni on, että uudet metrojunat (M300?) on ulkoisilta puitteiltaan aikalailla M200:sen tapainen vaikka toki tekniikka lienee edelleenkehitettyä. Mutta se on hyvä standardi Helsingin metrolle. Tietysti välivaunuilla saisi niitä Anteronkin kaipaamia 3-vaunuisia metrojunia; myös M200:sistä. M100:sen kohdalla hieman vaikemapaa mutta ei kai aivan mahdotonta, pitäisi olla vaunupari, johon on liitetty vielä yksi vaunu. M100-vaunuparin tekniikka oli kai erilaista A- ja B-vaunujen kesken. Mutta, kun siihen liitetään vielä yksi A-tai B-vaunu, niin löytyyhän sille pari jo. Vai olisiko asia noin yksinkertaista ollenkaan?

----------


## late-

> Iltaruuhkan päätteeksi vielä lyhennetään 12 x 6 vaunun junat 12 x 4 vaunun juniksi. Tarkoititko siis, että keskipäivän junatkin lyhennettäisiin nelivaunuisiksi?


HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan ja entisen suunnittelujohtajan yhteisen näkemyksen mukaan automaattimetron tapauksessa ajetaan 4 vaunun (2 yksikön) junia 2/4 minuutin välein ruuhkassa ja ruuhkien välissä 2 vaunun (1 yksikön) junia. Tätä oletusta on myös käytetty laskettaessa automatisoinnin tuomia kustannussäästöjä.

Tietääkseni metroliikenneyksikössä ei olla aivan samaa mieltä junien pituuden toistuvan muuttelemisen hyödyistä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Mietipä vaikka sitä, miten junien lyhennys ja varikolle ajo Vuosaaresta ja Mellunmäestä hoidetaan, kun seisontaraiteelle jää vain sellaisia junia, joiden ohjaamot ovat itäpäässä.


Täytyy myöntää, etten tätä tullut edes ajatelleeksi. Lisäksi luulin, että nykyään ei junien pituuksia muuteltaisi kesken päivän - en ole käyttänyt metroa iltamyöhällä pitkään aikaan. Kuitenkaan ei ole välttämätöntä rakentaa kuutta ohjaamoa, vaikka kolmella ei pärjäisikään. Siihen yksittäiseen vaunupariinkin voi rakentaa ohjaamot molempiin päihin.

----------


## aki

Jos ajatellaan, että vuoroväli välillä Matinkylä - Itäkeskus olisi 3 min. ja Vuosaaren sekä Mellunmäen haaroilla 6 min., kierrosaika olisi 78 min. Lisäksi 5 min. kääntöaika suuntaansa, jolloin kokonaiskierrosaika olisi 88 min. Jos liikenne hoidettaisiin 2 yksikön junilla eli neljällä vaunulla, olisi kalustotarve yhteensä 58 yksikköä, eli 116 vaunua + varakalusto 4 yksikköä (8 vaunua). Tämänhetkinen junamäärä on siis 39 M100-yksikköä ja 12 M200-yksikköä (nokkajunan olen laskenut pois, koska se ilmeisesti tulee jossain vaiheessa poistumaan liikenteestä), eli käytettävissä on 51 junayksikköä. Siten uutta kalustoa tarvittaisiin yhteensä 11 yksikköä varakalusto mukaanluettuna, jolloin päästäisiin 3 min vuoroväliin kahden vaunuparin junilla. HKL:n suunnitelmat jopa 40 uuden junan hankkimiseksi tuntuu kyllä aika ylimitoitetulta. Hankitaan nyt ensin vaikka 15 uutta junaa ja sitten myöhemmin optiolla lisää, kunhan Sipoon jatke on ajankohtainen.

----------


## vristo

Niinpä tämä metrojunien hankintasuunnitelma palautettiin. Tässä joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätöksiä viime kokouksesta (06.09.2007).

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintasuunnitelma on tulossa uuteen käsittelyyn ensi keskiviikon kokouksessa. Nyt esityslistatekstissä on avattu, mistä 40 vaunun lukumäärään on päästy. Taustalla on oletus, että ajetaan kahden vaunuparin junia 2 minuutin välein (jolloin tarvitaan jo 9 uutta vaunuparia nykyisellekin osuudella).

----------


## 339-DF

> Taustalla on oletus, että ajetaan kahden vaunuparin junia 2 minuutin välein (jolloin tarvitaan jo 9 uutta vaunuparia nykyisellekin osuudella).


Siellä suunnitelmassa ei varmaan lue, mistä niihin juniin saadaan matkustajia. Mutta eipä sillä varmaan mitään väliä olekaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Albert

> Siellä suunnitelmassa ei varmaan lue, mistä niihin juniin saadaan matkustajia. Mutta eipä sillä varmaan mitään väliä olekaan


Tuossa 2 min. vuorovälissä ollee kyse ruuhka-ajasta. Kun juna lyhenee ja toisaalta vuoroväli lyhenee, merkitsee se sitä, että enää ei tarvitse seistä käytävillä vain ovisyvennyksissä.

----------


## petteri

> Helsinkiin on tulossa lähivuosina ainakin 32 uutta ilman kuljettajaa toimivaa metrojunaa. Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi asian kokouksessaan.
> 
> HKL:n mukaan ensimmäiset junat voisivat tulla liikenteeseen vuonna 2011. Uudet metrojunat maksavat noin 170 miljoonaa euroa.
> 
> Metron automatisointi alkanee testiajoilla vuonna 2011. Säännöllinen liikennöinti on tarkoitus käynnistää seuraavana vuonna.
> 
> Lopullisesti metrojunien hankinnasta päättää Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto.


http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/artikkeli/.../1135230425822

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinkiin on tulossa lähivuosina ainakin 32 uutta ilman kuljettajaa toimivaa metrojunaa....
> 
> Metron automatisointi alkanee testiajoilla vuonna 2011. Säännöllinen liikennöinti on tarkoitus käynnistää seuraavana vuonna.


Olisi hyödyllistä perehtyä muiden automatisointihankkeisiin ennen kuin tilataan ohjaamottomia junia. Neljän vuoden päästä pitäisi siis olla valmista, vaikka mitään ei ole tilattu eikä ryhdytty tekemään. Muualla ei taideta kuvitella edes suunnitteluvaiheessa, että tällainen projekti voisi toteutua neljässä vuodessa siitä lähtien, kun ryhdytään töihin. Kulunvalvonnan uusiminen ja automaatin vaatimat ratarakenteet ovat vähän isompi homma kuin parin sillan vesieristysten ja rapautuneiden reunojen korjaus. Ja siihenkin menee monta vuotta.

Vai lakkautetaanko metroliikenne ensi kuussa ja rataa aletaan rakentaa uudelleen ilman liikenteen haittaa?

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Olisi hyödyllistä perehtyä muiden automatisointihankkeisiin ennen kuin tilataan ohjaamottomia junia. Neljän vuoden päästä pitäisi siis olla valmista, vaikka mitään ei ole tilattu eikä ryhdytty tekemään. Muualla ei taideta kuvitella edes suunnitteluvaiheessa, että tällainen projekti voisi toteutua neljässä vuodessa siitä lähtien, kun ryhdytään töihin. Kulunvalvonnan uusiminen ja automaatin vaatimat ratarakenteet ovat vähän isompi homma kuin parin sillan vesieristysten ja rapautuneiden reunojen korjaus. Ja siihenkin menee monta vuotta.



Mitä ratarakenteita automaatti välttämättä vaatii? Samalla radallahan se automaattimetrokin kulkee. 

Metron instrumentoinnin uusiminen ei ole kauhean monimutkainen projekti. Raideliikenteen kulunhallinta- ja informaatiojärjestelmiä löytyy käytännössä kaupan hyllyltä. Oviturvallisuusjärjestelmän virittäminen lienee se hankalin juttu.

Ja onhan tuo metron automatisointiprojekti ollut käynnissä jo vuoden verran, se on käytännössä yksi Länsimetrohankkeen osa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä ratarakenteita automaatti välttämättä vaatii?


Se vaatii koko kulunvalvontalaitteiston rakentamisen uudelleen. Ja jos liikennettä ei keskeytetä, uusi järjestelmä on rakennettava siten, että entinen voi toimia kaiken aikaa. Automaattiohjauksessa ratarakenteet ovat erilaiset kuin nykyisessä. Todennäköisesti valitaan järjestelmä, jossa radan myötä kulkee kaapeli, joka kommunikoi junan kanssa ja tietää junan paikan mahdollisesti muutamien senttien tarkkuudella. Ongelmatilanteiden vuoksi uudessakin järjestelmässä tulee olla jonkinlainen ihmisen havaittavissa oleva varustus, vaikkei opastimia periaatteessa tarvitakaan enää.

Sitten on rakennettava vaadittavat turvarakenteet asemille ja tunneleihin. Pelastuslaitoksen edustaja arveli keväällä, että vanhat tunnelit ovat kyllin laajoiksi louhitut, että jatkuva hätäpoistumislaituri mahtuu sinne ilman louhintaa. Mutta poistumistiet saattavat vaatia jopa louhintaa. Asemille tulevat laituriovet on rakennettava.

Vanhat junat on varustettava tuplajärjestelmällä, koska automaatteja ei asenneta niihin "yön yli". Jos uudet junat ovat ohjaamottomia, niitä ei voi käyttä lainkaan ennen kuin koko rata laitteineen on valmis.

Joka tapauksessa, toistaiseksi ei ole edes suunniteltu näitä asioita. Eikä ole voitukaan, kun toimittajasta ei ole päätöstä. Ja junahankintaakin vasta valmistellaan. Lisäksi nyt jo nähdään, että automaattisuunnitelma "säästää" esim. siten, että tarvitaan 9 yliääräistä junaa nykyisen liikenteen hoitoon. Automaatin väitetyssä edullisuudessa en muista tällaisesta lukeneeni.

Antero

----------


## Albert

> Helsinkiin on tulossa lähivuosina ainakin 32 uutta ilman kuljettajaa toimivaa metrojunaa. Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi asian kokouksessaan.





> Olisi hyödyllistä perehtyä muiden automatisointihankkeisiin ennen kuin tilataan ohjaamottomia junia.


Ollaanko sitten tilaamassa ohjaamottomia junia? Ilman kuljettajaa toimivan ei kai  välttämättä tarvitse tarkoittaa ohjaamotonta.
Tuo Hesarin nettiartikkeli onkin mainio. _Helsinkiin tulee 32 automaattimetroa._  Ja edelleen:
_Helsingin metroliikennejohtaja Tapio Hölttä toteaa, että helsinkiläisten mielestä 32 metroa riittää..._
Nythän meillä onkin vain *yksi* metro. :Smile:  
Ylen aikaisen uutisissa osataan sentään junat ja vaunuparit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ollaanko sitten tilaamassa ohjaamottomia junia? Ilman kuljettajaa toimivan ei kai  välttämättä tarvitse tarkoittaa ohjaamotonta.


Totta, ei tietenkään. Menin itse ajatuksissani sen edelle, mitä oli kirjoitettu.

Muissa maailmoissa kun on tarve mahdollisimman suuresta kapasiteetista, niin jos tehdään kuljettajaton metro, jätetään myös ohjaamot pois jotta saadaan tilaa lisää matkustajille. Mutta meillähän se ei olekaan ongelma vaan liian suuri kapasiteetti.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Ollaanko sitten tilaamassa ohjaamottomia junia? Ilman kuljettajaa toimivan ei kai  välttämättä tarvitse tarkoittaa ohjaamotonta.


HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski ilmaisee asian kyllä aika selvästi Taloussanomien artikkelissa.

" Uusiin metrovaunuihin ei ole tulossa ohjaamoa, joten matkustajille avautuu näkymä etuikkunasta, Lehmuskoski kuvaili." Onhan niissä toki jonkinlainen ohjauspöytä jokin lukittavan kannen alla tms poikkeustilanteita varten.

----------


## sebastin

Kannatan hieman erilaisten junien hankintaa, jos ei haluta pysyä samanlaisissa. Toisaalta tuo oranssi dominoiva on melko mainio, stadin smufaksi, pian myös Espoossa ja Vantaalla ;D stadin smufa ;D


edit:typo

----------


## Saaresi

> HKL:n suunnittelujohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski ilmaisee asian kyllä aika selvästi Taloussanomien artikkelissa.
> 
> " Uusiin metrovaunuihin ei ole tulossa ohjaamoa, joten matkustajille avautuu näkymä etuikkunasta, Lehmuskoski kuvaili." Onhan niissä toki jonkinlainen ohjauspöytä jokin lukittavan kannen alla tms poikkeustilanteita varten.


Lieköhän mallia DLR?

Miksei sitten tämä vanha systeemi kävisi, jolloin päädystä näkisi ohjaamoon lasien läpi?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Lieköhän mallia DLR?
> 
> Miksei sitten tämä vanha systeemi kävisi, jolloin päädystä näkisi ohjaamoon lasien läpi?


Tuohon päätyyn voisi myös sijoittaa oven hätätilanteita varten.  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuohon päätyyn voisi myös sijoittaa oven hätätilanteita varten.


Näin on tehty esim. Singaporen uudella automaattimetrolinjalla. Mutta meillä tämä ei riitä. Junan tyhjentäminen kestää liian kauan. Tehokkaampaa on tyhjentää sivuovista evakuointilaiturille, jotka Suomessa vaaditaan uusin tunneleihin.

Antero

----------

